# Good beat writers for the Nuggets?



## NBAtweeter (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been working on a site that displays Nuggets related tweets and organizes them based on type (i.e. players, writers, bloggers). I have plenty of players and a few bloggers, but I'm struggling with finding enough good quality writers.

Do you guys happen to know any good writers I should add? I'm looking for guys that are good at breaking news or getting creditable rumors out. Not looking so much for the guys who like to talk about non-basketball or their personal life.

The only writers I've found that seem to only cover the Nuggets are:
@nuggetsnews
@lopez_nuggets
@dempseypost
@denversportnews
@woodypaige



The site can be found here if you want to check it out or see how the writers I have work currently: http://www.nbatweeter.com/nuggets I'd appreciate any feedback on the site as well.

Any other writers besides the ones I'm using that you guys feels are worth adding? I am a bit short on bloggers, so if you have any quality bloggers feel free to pass them along. Right now I only have:
@nastynuggs
@denverstiffs
@nuggetslove

Thanks again!


----------



## NBAtweeter (Apr 23, 2012)

One other potential... I've had a few people mention @radioKoz. Thoughts?


----------

